# Gtech



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having been a customer for their vacuum cleaner, I now get their circulars for all the new stuff they sell.I am surprised to see that there are now 2 bikes for sale with electric power assist. Has anyone used the free 14 day trial yet.

cabby.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

No not I, but then it seems from this thread here < Gtech ebike>  it's not even worth wasting 14 days of your life over!


----------

